# Fish Ohio Smallmouth



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

So it was the usual mad dash to the river after work. Today I did good, there was about an hour left of daylight. I went right back to the spot I caught the 17 inch fish yesterday. Same lure. A three inch grub on a quarter ounce jig head. It's swift. Really swift. I threw the grub right into this hard current break and let it sweep downstream in the fast water. Thump. A hard strike and I had a fish on. About a 15 inch fish. Then a few cast later a good fish that bent the rod double before coming off. Maybe five casts after that. Thump and the rod bent double and the line began peeling off the reel. It felt heavy. I'm thinking catfish. I was actually kind of disappointed, which I never am catching a cat. But I had high hopes for a good bass here. Then skyward came this fish. Things speeded way up. It was jumping and line was peeling off and then finally it was safely in hand. Its always so nerve racking with a big smallie, I swear I lose half of the big ones they fight so dang hard. This time I was lucky.

BTW go fishing! Right now is the best time of year to catch a good one.









20.5"


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

Great fish, looks awesome. I am envious.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Truly an awesome smallie OSG!!! Congratulations on one of the hardest fish ohio's to achieve (besides fishing in Erie of course)!!!


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

Gorgeous fish OSG congrats! First FOH smallie reported on the LMR this year.


----------



## fisherFL (Oct 23, 2012)

AWESOME fish! Wasn't there some competition going on between you and garrett and the other guys for first LMR 20"er ..... ?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

I dont know how You guys do it, I was off work today so I toured some waters over in SE Indiana, actually fished 3 rivers for smb(Whitewater, Tanners and Laughfrey) and the Oxbow for crappie. I am sad to say I couldnt catch a smb bigger then 12" and got skunked on Crappie, I dont think the fall bite will ever come! Days like today make me consider switching gears and doing some bow hunting!


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks like a red eye devil to boot. They, in my mind only I'm sure, fight harder than the others. 

I've got a string of 3 days coming up that will be fishin days. That fish gets me excited son! 

Good job on a fish that's only rumored in my waters. Thx for sharing!! 

Those kind of catches help on weeks like you've been workin. Happy for ya! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fischa (May 26, 2011)

Congrats on this beast!


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

That may be the biggest smallie reported on the forum this year! Beautiful fish, Nice to see 20+ inch river smallies really do exist!! Congrats on a true trophy!


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

BOOM!!! That thing is a tanker!!! Did we have a bet going on that one? We'd be foolish to challenge the great OSG on that bet. We never settled the score on the best hand-liner in town yet either by the way


----------



## godukies (Sep 1, 2007)

Congrats! You achieved the goal nearly all of us on here are in search off.


----------



## inrll (Apr 6, 2012)

Sweet sassy molassy that is river BEAST! You have proven they DO exist! 

I was thinking I might try and go fishing Friday if I could finish up my work, well you just gave me the motivation to make it happen.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

thats a pig stinky! The fall smallies are the best!


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

Holy cow, that thing's a hawg!!! Ive got fish envy, congratulations!!


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

nice smallie OSG


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

Fisherfourlife said:


> AWESOME fish! Wasn't there some competition going on between you and garrett and the other guys for first LMR 20"er ..... ?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Yes. We lost to "Master Splinter." I'd rather lose to him then HOUSE though.

There is still second place/first loser.

That thing is a MONSTER! Congrats!


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

WAITAMINUTE! 
I thought you said the LMR was shut down due to?!

Why do I ever believe you mr.?
LIES!

Seriously though, well done!


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

Congratulations on that tank!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Congratulations on an amazing fish.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

The illusive Fish (SW) Ohio smallie. Beautiful fish.


----------



## Stoney84 (Aug 20, 2012)

Beauty! Love the suspense when you set the hook, and from the depths comes a mule of a smallie. When I have a fish of this class jump, or tail walk I can hardly breathe. There is no better feeling than when you lip/net said fish. Congrats OSG, keep em' coming!


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

Matulemj said:


> Yes. We lost to "Master Splinter." I'd rather lose to him then HOUSE though.
> 
> There is still second place/first loser.
> 
> That thing is a MONSTER! Congrats!


Hey, if you ain't first you're last, Ricky Bobby!

Classic!

Sent from my V8000_USA_Cricket using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## sammerguy (Jun 7, 2011)

Holy COW! Very nice, congrats OSG!


----------



## senger (May 24, 2013)

So I logged on and there are four different threads on the front page started by you with pictures of big smallmouth. I hate you. Seriously.

BTW gawd that's a pretty fish.


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

senger said:


> I hate you. .


I remember looking at your photos twenty years ago and thinking the same thing. thanks old coot


----------



## senger (May 24, 2013)

I kinda feel sorry for this fish, it was the fish of the year---for three days


----------

